
Collected Algorithms of the ACM - jwilliams
http://calgo.acm.org/
======
maximilian
They seem like all mathematical algorithms for root finding, integration, etc.
Very interesting though. Do the zip files contain more information about each
algorithm, or are they just code. It would be amazing to have a wiki that had
each algorithm and alternatives listed.

~~~
gjm11
Yup, they're all numerical algorithms (er, at least almost all; I haven't
checked anything like every single one). They started out in the ACM
Transactions on Mathematical Software. The amount of information you get along
with the code is variable, but often small. The code is all too frequently in
FORTRAN, too, especially (of course) in the older algorithms. But there's some
very good stuff in there.

